# Trigger kits for the Bodyguard????



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't care much for the trigger pull on the >380 Bodyguard. Any one have experience with any trigger kits out there??


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't know if Apex makes one but it is recommended not to change the trigger systems on carry/defensive handguns. I have a 9 Shield and was going to use the Apex kit on mine and decided against it. Experienced attorneys in shooting cases suggest not doing it. Apparently the prosecutors will make hay with such a change and jury thinks people who do it want "hair triggers." They don't know much about trigger weights, pull, squeeze, reset, creep, etc. They'll just know you messed with it. People watch too many Hollywood movies. If you need more opinions about this contact The Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network, a great organization to discuss this topic. They're online. Maybe you can test a 9 Shield and like the trigger better. I have a Walther PPK in .380 and it's kind of small for self-defense. The 9 Shield is about the same size and shoots 9mm with plenty of ammo options.


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kramden,
I tried the trigger kit from Galloway, It consists of a trigger, trigger bar and springs. Had to do a slight mod to the trigger bar at Galloways instructions (no big deal), did not replace the trigger springs.
I got numerous mis-fires, talked to Galloway and they said it was imperative that the springs be changed out also. I could not get the rear site off to replace the springs. ( sight was stuck on hard and even with a sight puller was scare that I would damage something, so I put gun back to original. Other people who were able to remove the rear sight and change the springs said that there was a good improvement and were happy with the results.
Chuck


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

Sometimes it's a bit dicey operating on one's own carry gun. Glitches in the field are not good.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Besides the legal can of worms, a 380 is a close-up defense gun. Do you really think a different trigger would better your chances of coming out on top in such a scenario?


----------

